# Engine Bay Sealant



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have 303 and Dressle but consider them to be what you might call as dressers
Is there any product that can be used as a sealant on the engine bay.
Thanks for your help
Dave


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Swissvax motor coat or sonus motorkote , haven't used them though


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Autosmart Kril?

Kril II
A long life engine lacquer. Designed for under bonnet use, it is non-yellowing and is both oil and heat resistant. Also suitable as lacquer dressing for bumpers.


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm using Max-protect uncV1 on engine compartment. It's been 7 months and 6000km, still working and looked very clean.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Guys, the Sonus product looks good and at a fair price


----------

